# Walking with Dinosaurs - Soundtrack by Benjamin Bartlett (1999)



## Bluemount Score (Dec 10, 2019)

I think this is an absolutely extraordinary soundtrack that brings back so many childhood memories. Glad that I found it again.
No intentions to provoke even more BBC discussions in this forum


----------



## Jack Mills (Apr 18, 2020)

I love this show as a kid :D


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 18, 2020)

Jack Mills said:


> I love this show as a kid :D


Oh yes, so did I! Actually still very watchable, besides the scientific inaccuracies


----------



## Jack Mills (Apr 19, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Oh yes, so did I! Actually still very watchable, besides the scientific inaccuracies


I still watch it too. I accept the fact it's outdated, but it's still entertaining to watch.


----------



## Scamper (Apr 19, 2020)

I didn't know the show or music, but I enjoyed listening to the soundtrack and the nice classic sound it has. I wish there was more of that today.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 19, 2020)

Scamper said:


> I didn't know the show or music, but I enjoyed listening to the soundtrack and the nice classic sound it has. I wish there was more of that today.


I think it was the most expensive documentary ever back then (1999), no idea if it still is.
Especially liking the use of woodwinds here.


----------



## Jack Mills (Apr 23, 2020)

What I like about the WWD score is it's very diverse and unique in every track.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 23, 2020)

Jack Mills said:


> What I like about the WWD score is it's very diverse and unique in every track.


Cruel Sea partly sounds very different, just as an example, indeed! My favorites are Flight of the Ornithocheirus and Time of the Titans.


----------



## Jack Mills (Apr 23, 2020)

Time of the Titans is so iconic, can't get better than it !


----------



## purple (Apr 25, 2020)

When I was a kid I got a DVD of this and watched it over and over. I remember that I even cried once because I was sad the dinosaurs are gone.


----------

